# bracket type



## n00b (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi,

I'm looking for a bracket connector that is similar to a joist hanger but can't really figure out the technical term/name for it. In particular, I'm searching for a connector that holds up a 1x1.5 woodblock (joist hangers are all lumber dimensional sizes). Is there such a thing? If there is, what's it called? Thanks much.


----------

